# Need Opinions on Buying Ford 6.7 Diesel or Ram 6.7 Diesel



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

hey guys been looking to buy a used truck 2013-2016, can I have opinions of anyone who owns those vehicles, considering duramax as well but it is my last choice. only because I like the look of the dodge and ford better


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've had 5 6.7 fords, 11,12,13,14 and now a 2017. With the exception of a broken fuel line on the 2011, and a broken front axle on a 2014....... the trucks has never been in for warranty.......all tuned also.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

appreciate it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> I've had 5 6.7 fords, 11,12,13,14 and now a 2017. With the exception of a broken fuel line on the 2011, and a broken front axle on a 2014....... the trucks has never been in for warranty.......all tuned also.


What one had the fuel filter issue?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> What one had the fuel filter issue?


I was kinda wondering how he broke a front axle.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Both people I know with the 6.7 fords ('12 and '14) have been in the shop for weeks at a time. One even had to have a specialist fly in because the Ford dealers within a 100 miles radius didn't have the knowledge to work on whatever was wrong. I believe something with the fuel line and metal getting in the tank and motor. They replaced a lot of the motor, fuel lines, and everything in between under warranty. I wouldn't touch a Ford diesel if it was given to me. Last guy I know who didn't have issues had a 7.3. I do love the looks of the super duty trucks though. I also heard Cummins was having problems with theirs, but I don't know of anyone personally with issues.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to unstuck a skidsteer. I think he said all he could see was the cab blinky light


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Trying to unstuck a skidsteer. I think he said all he could see was the cab blinky light


Well stuff like that keeps us guys in business.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

52k on my Cummings and 1 water pump replaced. Not sure why, but it was leaking. Something with the fan clutch and hub that was a TSB. First engine problem I've had with it. 

I've heard good and bad aboot the 6.7 Furd. BIL has had 2 good ones and 1 that Furd bought back. More good than bad with them though. 

Not sure you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd give the Cummins a go


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss said:


> What one had the fuel filter issue?


2011, I stressed the fuel supply line when I changed the top (engine) filter. Next day it broke. I was a learning curve.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> I was kinda wondering how he broke a front axle.


We had a little bit of a blizzard, I pulled one skid out of a snow bank, then left to pull a loader off a car ( whole another story) and by the time I got back, the same ****** had buried the skid in the dirt/mud/curb -snow bank. He was stuck so bad he couldn't open the door, the lowest he could the arms was eye level....... I yank and pulled on that sumofa*****.....the front axle bounced hard gripping traction til it spit out the u-joint taking out the ears on both shafts..,...it was covered under warranty....and I got the skid out and that operator went home

In total, about 300K in miles


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

At all cost......^ but then I saw pics from down south..



Get a cummins.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with Mark and Pat. Both are good engines. I've had a few issues with my Cummins when I bought it, but it wasn't a common problem and since I've deleted it I've never had the problem again. I wouldn't listen to anybody that said flat out "get this or that". Spend your own money, don't let others do it for you.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Family members have newer/new Fords, Dodges and GM's, they're all used on their ranches and worked hard. They've all had minor issues all related to emissions components throwing errors. One of the Fords had a Torque Converter leaking.
A lot of the problems with newer/new diesel is how they're used, people that buy them to tool around town and never run them hard seem to have more issues than those than work them the way they're meant to be run.
At the end of the day it's personal preference mulch like trip edges vs full trip and chain lift vs direct lift.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got the '14 Cummins. Had a real bad time with the TPMS system on the truck. It was eventually fixed under warranty. Since then they have updated the software so I don't think it's a problem anymore. I just had a new turbo put on the truck at 40,000 miles. It was under warranty. 2,000 miles since the new turbo and no problems. Dealer recommends to pay to have the DPF removed and cleaned at 60,000 miles to avoid failure of the DPF. It's about 2k to get it cleaned. If it fails it will be fixed under warranty, they just recommend it for guys using them as work trucks to avoid the truck going down unscheduled. If it fails under warranty they said you will be without the truck for about a week as it takes a while to get the new DPF. Not sure if the fords have the same issues but I would imagine they do since all the new ones have to run the stupid new emissions systems. Just some info to consider, if a friend asked I would tell them the same story and then tell them to get the Cummins. It's been a great truck other than those couple issues.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ktfbgb said:


> I've got the '14 Cummins. Had a real bad time with the TPMS system on the truck. It was eventually fixed under warranty. Since then they have updated the software so I don't think it's a problem anymore. I just had a new turbo put on the truck at 40,000 miles. It was under warranty. 2,000 miles since the new turbo and no problems. Dealer recommends to pay to have the DPF removed and cleaned at 60,000 miles to avoid failure of the DPF. It's about 2k to get it cleaned. If it fails it will be fixed under warranty, they just recommend it for guys using them as work trucks to avoid the truck going down unscheduled. If it fails under warranty they said you will be without the truck for about a week as it takes a while to get the new DPF. Not sure if the fords have the same issues but I would imagine they do since all the new ones have to run the stupid new emissions systems. Just some info to consider, if a friend asked I would tell them the same story and then tell them to get the Cummins. It's been a great truck other than those couple issues.


A good reason to have it deleted. Actually, a great reason to have it deleted. Thank God for EFI Live!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My apologies to OP, you asked for opinions and I gave facts.

Remember the Ford 6.7 is the most powerful diesel ever made.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

Work truck is a 13 Ram 4500 with the cummins. Have had 3 crank seals replaced. (1 the dealer messed up upon installation.) And 2 coolant cross pipes. But that's it in 45k but it has ton of idle hours. Guy I know has an 11, 12, (2) 15's Cummins Rams and not had 1 issue with any of them. But they work them every day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

My apologies to OP, you asked for opinions and I gave facts.

Remember the Cummins 6.7 platform is the only true medium diesel ever made and used in light duty trucks. It has been in use in Dodges since 1989. No other light duty diesel can say the same thing. 

The 5.9/6.7 has been used in hundreds if not thousands of different applications, from light duty trucks to gensets to Case loaders to boats\small ships. Torque curve is far superior to any V8 diesel. And you want torque to move snow, not HP.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Who would have thunk that Oldwideout would choose the Furd over a true diesel such as the Cummings...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> A good reason to have it deleted. Actually, a great reason to have it deleted. Thank God for EFI Live!


Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> My apologies to OP, you asked for opinions and I gave


39 years of best selling truck

Ram does get over 22mpg

Like I said just the facts and nothing but the facts......*trucewhiteflag*



Defcon 5 said:


> Who would have thunk that Oldwideout would choose the Furd over a true diesel such as the Cummings...


Did you also install one in your super duty?

:gunsfiring::gmctruck:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> 39 years of best selling truck


He didn't axe aboot what truck was the best selling.



1olddogtwo said:


> Like I said just the facts and nothing but the facts......*trucewhiteflag*


Me too\two\to\2.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

To the OP. As you can see a lot of guys are loyal to the brand they have been using the most. Like mark said the Cummins is a true medium Diesel engine. Like old dog said he's ran fords for a long time with very good results. It's going to come down to your preferences in what comes with the truck at your particular price point. When you run your truck as hard as we do there are going to be issues that need fixing no matter which platform you buy. But I'll throw another elbow and say go with the Cummins lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you're anti 2A by a Cummins, if you support it get the Ford


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BUFF said:


> If you're anti 2A by a Cummins, if you support it get the Ford
> View attachment 168134


Well you just pooped on my parade. Didn't realize that. Soooooo guess I won't buy another one.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess i need to burn the truck and throw my computer in along with....my phone....

I question the list. Time Warner is on it twice.

dont for get sprint, levies, ben and jery......south west bell

i thought gun control was good for business.
\but then even you support gun control IE the 2week waiting period & background check. right?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm willing to bet that 95% or more of large corporations could be considered "anti-gun" because they become filled with a bunch of progressive idiots. 

Whilst searching, I saw one google find that stated Ford is anti-gun. 

Also, I've stated it before, but I don't really care what the NRA has to say, they too, are politicized. They were all for the NDAA (indefinite detention and numerous other Constitutional rights violations) because the bill had 2 amendments that supported gun rights. So they could give a **** less about the 4th Amendment, because the bill supported the 2nd Amendment. 

They're all equally important and anyone who will give up something for another deserves neither as Ben Franklin said.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> I guess i need to burn the truck and throw my computer in along with....my phone....
> 
> I question the list. Time Warner is on it twice.
> 
> ...


 Luckily for me I live in a state where I am allowed to have a CCW. So I don't have to do a background check or wait when purchasing a weapon Just show my CCW and my drivers license signed the paper and walk out


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ktfbgb said:


> Luckily for me I live in a state where I am allowed to have a CCW. So I don't have to do a background check or wait when purchasing a weapon Just show my CCW and my drivers license signed the paper and walk out


yes, mn is the same way.
but to get your ccw they did a background check.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> yes, mn is the same way.
> but to get your ccw they did a background check.


Yes they did. State and FBI along with finger prints for the FBI


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok boys..... reel it back in....
OP my intention wasn't to do WGVW and derail your thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Ok boys..... reel it back in....
> OP my intention wasn't to do WGVW and derail your thread.


Wuz 2........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

When the time comes for my next pickup I'll probably go back to Dodge if they still offer a manual trans. Man I hate autos and miss the manual trans in my 08 Ford.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a 7.3 and a 6.6 duramax, I would go with the Cummins, I like the inline diesels better, In the bigger trucks the V8 V6 diesels were junk, Detroit was the only V design that were decent. Not that I can bash any of the V design I own. 

My nephew is a motor head and had his 6.7 cummins up to 1000 HP. and beat the brakes off it, Blew to Trannys and tuned it down, Still runs real good. Just put some money in the body all on the bed.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Buy what you want with your money. 
They all break and all run great. built on a Monday Wednesday or Friday make a difference? just drive them and see what you like better. my family has all 3 big brand HD with plows and I prefer the vision of the cab in my F250 over the Cummins plowing. can see better. It's all your preference. drive them and pick. don't let Internet people pick your truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Internet people...... I guess that ain't so bad I've been called worse


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The OP is asking for opinions - Facts for a reason, I use mirrors vision among other things is the least of my concerns. I will agree on buy what the OP wants tho.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep. He's getting exactly what he asked for. Opinions, facts, and experiences from us online people so that he can take that information and combine it with all the other information he has collected in order to make an informed decision about his purchase.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MXZ1983 said:


> . don't let Internet people pick your truck.


But....

Your a internet person.

So we shouldn't listen to you either.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> I got a 7.3 and a 6.6 duramax, I would go with the Cummins, I like the inline diesels better, In the bigger trucks the V8 V6 diesels were junk, Detroit was the only V design that were decent. Not that I can bash any of the V design I own.
> 
> My nephew is a motor head and had his 6.7
> 
> ...


My first truck when I started driving as a union monkey was a Pete Cabover with a Detroit V12...You had to drive the thing like you were pissed off at it and it Leaked 2 gallons of oil a day...But that engine would pull like their was no tomorrow....

Next pickup I get most likely will be a Dodge


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

SnoFarmer said:


> But....
> 
> Your a internet person.
> 
> So we shouldn't listen to you either.


I didn't pick a truck.

I told him to go drive both and pick what the OP likes. there really is not that much of a difference in brands with how they are built anymore is what I was saying. depends on the day of the week it was built on more than what shape the emblem is on the front.

I offered a fact as well. better visibility out of the super duty cab.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not making a choice, is making a choice, Internet person.

Get either one.
Like it makes a hill of Belen's diffrence to me.

Then get the cummins


-----
We called the Detroit a 90 day throw a way.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

We need a review like this guy's on all our motors... lmao


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> I got a 7.3 and a 6.6 duramax, I would go with the Cummins, I like the inline diesels better, In the bigger trucks the V8 V6 diesels were junk, Detroit was the only V design that were decent. Not that I can bash any of the V design I own.
> 
> My nephew is a motor head and had his 6.7 cummins up to 1000 HP. and beat the brakes off it, Blew to Trannys and tuned it down, Still runs real good. Just put some money in the body all on the bed.


Did ya ever drive a fueled up 3408 Cat


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hysert said:


> We need a review like this guy's on all our motors... lmao


Wow, man, can you say someone needs some major therapy. And they all use those Gates heat shrink clamps.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Did ya ever drive a fueled up 3408 Cat


No I think the one I drove was a 3208, Junk.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A 3408 is the v-8 version of the 3406. It was in a day cab freightliner. 700 horse. Fun to drive.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm having the hardest time finding a dodge ram , anyone know how hard it is to have a back up camera installed and navigation activated? and cost?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

On a new truck from the dealer or a retro fit for a used truck?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

UniqueTouch said:


> I'm having the hardest time finding a dodge ram , anyone know how hard it is to have a back up camera installed and navigation activated? and cost?


When I bought mine, it had back up sensors, but not camera. I asked them the price to change it to a back up camera, and they told me 600-800 bucks because they also had to change out the nav unit. I'm not sure why, because I have the best nav unit they offer. But that's what they told me.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine came with the camera and the sensors with the 8.7 inch touch screen. They had to activate the nav which was like $800 or something and all they had to do was go in and activate it. Then it downloaded via the satellite connection over like 4 hours or something. 

OP I asked if it was new cause you just have to pay for it. It's really easy and it can download while it sits and n your driveway. I have no idea about cost for a retro on a used one. If you want the mopar one I'm sure it's gonna cost you. But I would just ask them how much. If it doesnt have all the stuff already like the satellite antenna, the wireless router, touch screen, etc. you may be better off buying an aftermarket system. I think they are getting pretty nice now.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> When I bought mine, it had back up sensors, but not camera. I asked them the price to change it to a back up camera, and they told me 600-800 bucks because they also had to change out the nav unit. I'm not sure why, because I have the best nav unit they offer. But that's what they told me.


Jeff, you need to try another dealer. All you need to do is add the harness and camera, and have the ecm flashed for the camera. If you look it up on Ramforumz.com guys have done everything but the reflash of the computer themselves. You can get complete OEM wiring and camera on ebay for very reasonable prices.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MXZ1983 said:


> Jeff, you need to try another dealer. All you need to do is add the harness and camera, and have the ecm flashed for the camera. If you look it up on Ramforumz.com guys have done everything but the reflash of the computer themselves. You can get complete OEM wiring and camera on ebay for very reasonable prices.


Thanks Bud, but at the is point I take the tailgate off every Fall for the spreader to go in, so the point is kind of mute now. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

used truck, only have about 46000 to spend including taxes


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You can get a damn nice used truck for 46K out the door. You could get a plain Jane brand new for that.


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> used truck, only have about 46000 to spend including taxes


My Work Trucks brand new were 40 and they are diesel equipped with cloth seats. You could get a used Denali or A King Ranch for cryin out loud


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't forget also that while I do love my back up camera for plowing, you have to get out and clean it a lot. So since you are buying used, there are aftermarket cameras that can be mounted higher and the more pricey ones come with a heated lenses and even cleaning systems for the lense. The cleaning systems spray the lens with washer fluid and blow it dry with high pressure air. The cameras do save your neck during a storm but you still have to use mirrors and turn your head to take a look anyway.


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Don't forget also that while I do love my back up camera for plowing, you have to get out and clean it a lot. So since you are buying used, there are aftermarket cameras that can be mounted higher and the more pricey ones come with a heated lenses and even cleaning systems for the lense. The cleaning systems spray the lens with washer fluid and blow it dry with high pressure air. The cameras do save your neck during a storm but you still have to use mirrors and turn your head to take a look anyway.


New 2017 Powerstroke has a CHMSL or its mounted on the bed lamp. Keeps it out of the way and it's great for lining up goosenecks. I'm Looking at a F450 XL.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Yea I have just been torn between buying one that 3 years old with that's loaded or one that new but bare and have the warranty , that the main prob I drive a lAramie and have been hooked ever since


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> Yea I have just been torn between buying one that 3 years old with that's loaded or one that new but bare and have the warranty , that the main prob I drive a lAramie and have been hooked ever since


That's A Valid point. I have a 2015 GMC Sierra 3500 Denali Duramax that is loaded it's a $70,000+ truck that I would never plow snow with. Then I have a work truck trim Chevy 2500 diesel and It's a whole different world. Going from heated leather seats to knobs and dials.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

River I hear ya, your truck must be beautiful , I have the same one near me for sale they want 47, duramax , 2015 , loaded , beautiful truck, I would love to have but they aren't budging because of it book value, how do you like the duramax?


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

UniqueTouch said:


> River I hear ya, your truck must be beautiful , I have the same one near me for sale they want 47, duramax , 2015 , loaded , beautiful truck, I would love to have but they aren't budging because of it book value, how do you like the duramax?


It's Pretty Awesome. I'm not married yet and I don't have kids so It's my baby. I've seen some used trucks and boy these new HD diesel trucks hold so much value compared to gas burners these day. I have an 04 Chevy 2500 and compared to that truck how far they have come in 10 years is amazing. It's got the remote start which comes in handy when it's below 0. The interior has got the nice leather seats with heated seats and steering wheel and all that fancy stuff. There's storage everywhere and it's got USB and charging ports all over and it's even got a household outlet for a power tool or something. It's got that high end look, but it feels like you can actually use it instead of it being a showcar.

As for the ride, it's probably the best ride out there on a truck. I've got LT265 60 20's I think on it and it floats. I've taken it on some longer road trips and it rides likes a 747 going down the highway. Powerful big smooth and fast.

Overall, It's Probably got the nicest and most quiet cab in the class. Only modification I made to mine is I got some power retractable running boards from AMP research since I don't like the look of running boards and I went for all LED headlights in mine.

Here's the running boards I got: http://m-amp-research.biz/Mobile/Portal/PartDetail/PartDetail.aspx?exppartid=6851119

But If you're in the market for a new truck check out the 2017 Super Duty. I'm a Chevy Guy and I will admit Ford made the 2017 Super Duty on Par with the GMC and Chevy in terms of comfort and quiet. I took a peek at one and I thought I was gonna wet my pants


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

lowblue:


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

1olddogtwo said:


> lowblue:
> 
> View attachment 168452


That Truck is too nice to plow with. I Don't plow with my denali. My plow trucks are the work trimed version


----------

